# Burrrrrrrrr.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I admit to being a winter type of guy. But I am talking a Michigan winter with temptures ranges as high as 38F to maybe 10, 15 below days and possible -30 wind chills. We also experience some good snow falls, only parts of the UP range in th3e 120" range a year.

But watching the news this morning I am so glad I am not in North Dakota with the 60+ MPH winds and snow. 
I would be pulling a chair up to my wood burner and reading a good book I am afraid.

Stay safe people, not many left here any longer so don't want to lose any one to the weather.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I went out and pushed snow for a fourth mile yesterday with the four wheeler. Did around the house with a snow blower. The Stent in the heart doesn't solve everything so when I had some chest pain I decided some of the snow could wait until today. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

But its a "dry" cold................................................ :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

This is actually more like the winters I remember as a kid. We have gotten a bit spoiled the last 20 years............. Now if we get blowing snow for 6 hrs they call it a blizzard. I remember 3 or 4 day blizzards............


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Plainsman no need to do every thing today when you can put it off till tomorrow. Us old farts do better with slow and steady than fast and furious like we once did.

 Al


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think you should come over here and share a Teepee with a couple protestors for a few days.......... oke:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I would do that if I had the travel money, a problem for us retired folks is coming up with extra cash.
Competing with youngsters for odd jobs too.

 Al


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

If you do that, be sure to bring extra cash for gambling and beer. Most of them are either at the casino or hotels in Bismarck. Wife and I had meetings in Bismarck Sunday through Wednesday. They started showing up at our hotel on Monday morning and filled the place. Easy to spot with backpacks, cases of beer and water for life on garments and vehicles. Hotel staff I talked to are getting sick of cleaning up after them. They come to shower, warm up, party and then leave the place a mess. Some hotels refuse to take protesters and the casino shut down their pool because they were using it as a bathtub. I could go on but just threw up in my mouth and have to go rinse it out.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I seen a couple buying sandbags for their truck at Runnings in Bismarck. They both had dreadlocks that looked like they had not been washed in months. Most bums on the street are cleaner than they are. The motels will be calling an exterminator to delouse. I wonder what it will cost the Core to clean up that camp when they leave. They worry about the oil, but there will be tons of human waste buried in the ground and strewn across the surface. It will be ankle deep in human waste like the trails coming up out of Mexico. They have a wall of one gallon plastic containers on each side of the trail. When things green up next spring I would bet you dollars to dimes there will be a wall of garbage around that camp.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Removed by writer for getting off topic..............


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

GEE!!!!!! I was only commenting on the cold and snow. 
Didn't know it would turn into a bash the protesters which I never mentioned.

 Al


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

My fault...too much time to think when the daylight hrs get short.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was going to start that topic Dakota, but I got to lazy.


----------

